# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Κρήτη > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ηρακλείου >  Wireless apo to PDA

## JuNiOr

Exw PDA me Kartula WiFi.. Yparxei tropos na syndethw sto dyktio tu irakleiou gia syndesi me internet araia k pou?

----------


## trendy

Καλησπέρα,
αρχικά μη γράφεις με greeklish είναι κανόνας του φόρουμ, οπότε διόρθωσε το αρχικό σου ποστ.
Για να συνδεθείς σε κάποιο access point του δικτύου του Ηρακλείου με το pda σου θα πρέπει να είσαι πολύ κοντά στην κεραία που θα συνδεθείς (εκτός αν με κάποιον τρόπο έβαλες εξ.κεραία στο pda σου οπότε πάω πάσο).
Επιπλέον για να πάρεις internet θα πρέπει να ανήκεις στην πανεπιστημιακή κοινότητα, να είσαι εγγεγραμμένος στο σύλλογο του δικτύου και να κάνεις την σχετική αίτηση προς το Κέντρο Επικοινωνιών και Δικτύων του Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης.

----------


## JuNiOr

> Επιπλέον για να πάρεις internet θα πρέπει να ανήκεις στην πανεπιστημιακή κοινότητα, να είσαι εγγεγραμμένος στο σύλλογο του δικτύου και να κάνεις την σχετική αίτηση προς το Κέντρο Επικοινωνιών και Δικτύων του Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης.


Πρέπει δηλαδή να είμαι φοιτητής ή να έχω κάποια άμεση σχέση με το πανεπιστήμιο ή μπορώ με μια απλά αίτηση να γίνω μέλος? Και αν ναι, ποια η διαδικασία?

P.S. Σόρυ για τα greeklish  ::

----------


## Cartman

http://wireless.uoc.gr/

----------

